# smoking a brisket a day early



## 73mustang

I want to eat brisket on sunday at 3 oclock and I dont want to be up all night smoking.I want to smoke it sat but dont know the best way to rehat it in sunday.any ideas? I dont know wheather to wrap it whole and put in the fridge or should I slice it and reheat it wrapped in foil?


----------



## alblancher

You could cook, wrap in foil then place in an ice chest wrapped in towels overnight.  It will be continue to cook and should still be warm the next morning.  BUT it may overcook and may fall apart a bit when you go to slice it.  You could take it to pulling temp and just plan on doing that instead of slicing.  It all depends on how late you are will to cook the night before.  If the brisket is going to be off by noon then yes return to the fridge and reheat the next day.  If you are going to cook till late in the evening put in the ice chest,


----------



## 73mustang

thanks for the reply,I will just start it early.7.5 pounds and will allow 10 hours. I use a masterbuilt 40" smoker(electric).bought it about 2 year ago and love it . Talk to you later


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!

If it's 7.5 lbs. and you smoke it at 225 you would want to figure about 2 hours per pound or 15 hours of cook time including a 2 hour rest in a dry cooler wrapped in towels. It may get done sooner, but it will stay hot in the cooler for 6-8 hours.


----------



## adiochiro3

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> If it's 7.5 lbs. and you smoke it at 225 you would want to figure about 2 hours per pound or 15 hours of cook time including a 2 hour rest in a dry cooler wrapped in towels. It may get done sooner, but it will stay hot in the cooler for 6-8 hours.


X2.  Brisket reheats nicely in a low temp oven or the microwave, if needed.


----------



## africanmeat




----------



## realtorterry

Welcome aboard


----------



## 73mustang

Brisket was great,cooked it overnight at 225 for 12 hours,wrapped in foil and towels and put in cooler for 6 hours. then ate it . I am now putting all meat in disposalble pans .meat is juiceer,smoker is a lot cleaner


----------



## redclaymud

My brother does caterings in Alaska.  I've seen his people slice brisket the day before and place the slices neatly into a doubled aluminum disposable serving pan (one pan is too flimsy).  They garnish it lightly with sweet bbq sauce to add additional moisture and presentation, then double wrap and seal the pan with plastic wrap and tinfoil.

The next day they bring the still covered and sealed pan up to serving temperature in the oven.


----------



## redclaymud

73mustang said:


> Brisket was great,cooked it overnight at 225 for 12 hours,wrapped in foil and towels and put in cooler for 6 hours. then ate it . I am now putting all meat in disposalble pans .meat is juiceer,smoker is a lot cleaner


I'm not entirely convinced the disposable pans are the way to go, or at least not the healthiest way to go.  The fat on a brisket is great for maintaining moisture in the meat but I can't see any need to have the meat stewing in it's own liquified fat for 12 hours .  I believe the goal is to render the fat out of the meat while still retaining some of it's moisturizing flavor.  I've yet to cook a brisket myself but I've watched the process many times since I have 2 brothers that have competed at the Jack Daniels and Kansas City Royal.  I'm their official food taster and the only brother in the family that doesn't do the barbeque circuit.   That makes me a non expert in everything but taste and my taste buds tell me your brisket will taste wonderful going down, but all that fat will re-solidify somewhere.

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## roller

Fat taste Good today or tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

There are several guys on here who do briskets in a pan & claim they are the best that way. I believe bbally is one of them.

The problem is to get smoke on both sides they need to be flipped a couple of times.

Redclaymud, fat is flavor. If it's liquid it can easily be drained off before eating.


----------



## redclaymud

I'm not convinced.  Would rather drain the fat away from the meet as have it basking in it's own fat for 12 hours.  There is something inherently unhealthy about that situation.


----------



## Bearcarver

redclaymud,

You could always use one of these things----Look under the Rib bones on the left:







Bear


----------



## 73mustang

I think I like the rack idea best. then I could seperate the fat from the juice and pour it over the meat before serving.And I would not Have to flip the brisket.I have not heard it was bad to have meat cooking in its own juice and fat. Thanks for the replys.I like the one about cooking 1 day early then double wrapping and slowly warming the next day.Every brisket ive cook was great but they take so long to cook that I have a hard time gettin it done the same day im gonna eat it.(two times I had to order pizza)I still like my MES smoker the smoke flavor does not overwhelm the meat.


----------



## redclaymud

That's a thought I hadn't considered and it still gives the smoke a chance to circulate under the meat..


----------



## steelpeart

73mustang said:


> I think I like the rack idea best. then I could seperate the fat from the juice and pour it over the meat before serving.And I would not Have to flip the brisket.I have not heard it was bad to have meat cooking in its own juice and fat. Thanks for the replys.I like the one about cooking 1 day early then double wrapping and slowly warming the next day.Every brisket ive cook was great but they take so long to cook that I have a hard time gettin it done the same day im gonna eat it.(two times I had to order pizza)I still like my MES smoker the smoke flavor does not overwhelm the meat.


On the whole "healthy" kick - if you're eating brisket or ribs, you're not exactly eating a heart-healthy meal.  And on the rack method, I'd be sore tempted to use the drippings to either make some killer gravy or incorporate into the bbq sauce!  You know, for that extra-healthy kick to my potatoes!


----------



## redclaymud

SteelPeart said:


> On the whole "healthy" kick - if you're eating brisket or ribs, you're not exactly eating a heart-healthy meal.  And on the rack method, I'd be sore tempted to use the drippings to either make some killer gravy or incorporate into the bbq sauce!  You know, for that extra-healthy kick to my potatoes!


Hush.  Somebody might hear you.  Actually, it's our job to cook the tough meats into their tenderest and most delicious forms.  If done properly, the taste will equal or exceed the best cuts off the same animal.  That given, I'm all for keeping my grill easier to clean, so as long as the smoke surrounds the meat and the meat is up out of it's own drippings, I'm good with it.

BTW:  The drippings can be converted into homemade candles.  I usually like to add a bit of bees wax just to firm them up so they don't spill.

Just a string in a jar of animal fat is how the candle process starts.  One less thing wasted.  Stinks a bit in the first days of curing, so do it outside . . . experiment . . . have fun . . . dunk you wick often to add fat.  

Best you can do is a dish candle at this level.  That's all folks had a few centuries ago.


----------



## redclaymud

Bear Carver, what is the meat to the right of the picture you uploaded?  I've never seen meat carved that way.  Looks delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver

redclaymud said:


> Bear Carver, what is the meat to the right of the picture you uploaded?  I've never seen meat carved that way.  Looks delicious.


That's my last Prime Rib!

Most beautiful, greatest tasting thing I ever smoked---My favorite!

Here's a better look at it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110433/prime-rib-new-best-ever

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## alelover

Was that one of those "free" prime ribs?


----------



## Bearcarver

alelover said:


> Was that one of those "free" prime ribs?


No---The ones I got for FREE I had cut into one inch thick steaks at Giant.

My Prime Ribs were $5.99.

Bear


----------



## redclaymud

Beautiful.  Nicely done.


----------



## redclaymud

At my brothers bbq joint they like to present their brisket sliced.  I'm not an expert, so all I can tell you is what I observed. 

Once finished smoking, the briskets are allowed to rest for about an hour and then placed in the walk-in cooler overnight.  The next morning they double wrap them in plastic and the briskets are set to go . . . either to remain in the cooler until needed or placed on a baking pan in the oven to be brought back up to serving temperature before being placed in a food warmer when the restaurant opens.

It's important that you have the brisket on a stiff tray during the process.  The plastic wrap never comes off until ready to carve.  It will help the meat retain it's juices.


----------



## randyrayd

Bearcarver said:


> redclaymud,
> 
> You could always use one of these things----Look under the Rib bones on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Exactly as does Bear!


----------

